# white widow



## diggydabomb (Jan 17, 2010)

so my white widow is almost a month old and i was glancing over the breeders package it came with and noticed that it says mostly sativa..... i got the seed from attitude and it is from seedsman seed company. i went back to the website i got it from and noticef that most of the other white widows claim to be mostly indica, since this paticular seed said it is mostly sativa should i still expect to have that heavy white widow buzz? because that is the buzz i am after, or should i re-order from another seed company like G13 labs or DNA genetics as they claim to be mostly indica.... please let me know if this will make any difference in the high or will it not matter because all white widow is the same? any info will be great thank you



btw here is the exact strain that i have

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-mix-seeds/pick-mix-seeds-/-seedsman-seeds-white-widow-feminized/prod_450.html


----------



## 420benny (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome ddb! Good question. I also would like to know what the differences may be between different "versions" of widow. My only experience was with G13. I loved it. She grew like a sativa.


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 18, 2010)

any feedback would be great....anyone here had experience with a sativa dominant white widow? or know the difference between an indica dominant vs. a sativa dominant white widow.... again any thoughts or feedback is appreciated thanks


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 18, 2010)

The various breeders are going to have variety in their particular strain of WW.  So in your case they evidently used a sativa dominat pheno to breed with, and it produces more in the sat dom range.  The buzz should still be good, just more of a sat buzz, if your not happy with it, go with one of the indica dom ones next time.

There is so many stories behind who developed the WW that it is hard to know which is which.  But if you were to go with one of the breeders who have been around for awhile, you will probably have a better chance of getting the genetics that were closer to the "original" WW.

So many new breeders, and seed companies now, that it is hard to keep track of.  Not knowing where they got their genetics, it is impossable to tell what you will be getting.  I don't want to start a war because there are different oppinions on who developed the first WW, so I will say that if you go with Shantibaba who was with Green House seeds back then...they were supposedly the ones who developed it.  Both Dutch Passion and Nirvana were said to have bought the genetics from GHS...this is where it gets messy...who had it first, and what not.  So for the sake of not causeing an argument I would say if you went with any of these 3 breeders you would have the best chance at getting closer to the original WW genetics.  But then again alot of these newer breeders have further developed very nice pheno's of the widow....

Just so you are clear on it though the original WW is said to be a cross between a powerful hybrid from India, and a Brazillian Sativa...in the 90's WW was bred into dang near everything...lol...so it is hard to say what is the real deal, and what is not with WW

This can really be a touchy subject for some WW enthusiasts...of who did what...and it's hard to tell when there were so many stories going around at the time.  I tend to believe that Shantibaba, and GHS were the originals...but we'll never know.


----------



## warfish (Jan 18, 2010)

I am currently growing out 3 of these exact same seeds from seedsman seeds and I am seeing 3 distinctly different phenos from it.  So I think for one that seedsman seeds might not be as stable as some others and for another it just may depend on the luck of the draw for you.  One of mine looks to be very indica dominant, nice and bushy with small leaves and alot of branching 24" tall (I took the most clones from this one).  Another looks heavy sativa with large leaves and a long lanky type structure and about 30" tall.  And yet another has larger leaves but more of a bushy type growth to it and it is around 26" tall.  All 3 are only 1 week into bloom after 5.5 weeks of veg.  

Warfish


----------



## viper (Jan 18, 2010)

i too am experiencing the same , my ww i got from nirvana and maybe you can see in the pics what looks like both sativa and indica .


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 19, 2010)

very strange.....maybe this is normal for this strain?? im sure hoping it doesnt effect the quality...i am only growing one at this time so i have no others to compare it to. has anyone successfully grown and harvested seedsman ww seeds and seen the same results? if so how was the quality differential?? im starting to wonder if its possible the seeds didnt get mixed up or if they are what they say they are. like i said i have no others to compare it to yet and havnt even begun flowering....someone please prove me wrong


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've never grown seedsman's gear, but he's been around for awhile now...usually the ones that stand the test of time are the ones to go with.  So many other companies come and go.  They should be fine...being sativa dominant they will probably just take longer to mature.


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for all the input legal...good to know i should expect some good quality


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

No problem bud, you may want to do some reading up on sativa needs an stuff, if you'v never grown them before...I mean they are generaly the same but they do grow to taller hieghts, take longer to flower.  I don't know what the height of your grow is, but you may want to do some LST on them if you were planning for an indica structured plant.  Just a thought...better to be prepared than not.


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 20, 2010)

i had already had that in thought....the little f'er is taking off...the problem is its a 5 gallon container that is very wide and hasnt grown tall enough to bend over to the edge yet it is very short and very bushy growing out 2nd and 3rd layer growth everywhere already has little pistols, once it is tall enough i plan on doing some lst with it. i know that when you pick an indica early it gives you a uplifting body high and when you pick it later its more a couch lock high. what are the types of high when picking a sativa early and when picking a sativa later? when the trichs are more amber or less amber(milky)


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

The sat is more of a head/ up type hyper, sometimes trippy buzz.  The trichs will do the same thing change from clear to cloudy to amber usually.  They just take longer to finsh and usually will grow in spurts when doing their flowering stretch.  I usually cut a sat around 30% amber I guess...you probably won't get a couch lock from it anyway...Every plant is a little different to.  Most of my experience with Sat's is outside, where harvest comes with the frost...so I'm probably not the best guy to be answering that question.


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 21, 2010)

ok thanks for all your help, maybe someone else will know the difference between an early harvested sativa rather than a later harvested one. thanks again


----------

